
Los Angeles Is Having a Loud Economic Boom - spking
https://www.bloombergquint.com/view/los-angeles-economic-boom-outpaces-u-s-cities
======
blockchainman
Now if they only could add more housing to the market ! And remove more
housing regulations! Build build ! I don’t want LA to end up like SF!

